

Enabling HiDPI mode in Lion - use it to test the retina-readiness of your apps - kylec
http://apple.stackexchange.com/a/45719/13

======
kylec
What I find interesting about playing around with HiDPI mode is that there are
a lot of apps that do not display text in HiDPI, or are mixed between scaled-
up pixels and sharp text.

Whereas with the iPad transition most apps just needed to scale up their
artwork, there are going to be a lot of apps that will have pixelated text on
HiDPI Macs, at least at first. Sparrow, Reeder, etc.

